# This cutie pie isn't a malt but a bichon maybe



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Totally cute little man is still there. Maybe someone can rescue him. He was there with another female bichon but looks like they took her and left him...
He's so cute!

Petfinder Adoptable | Bichon Frise | Dog | Upper Marlboro, MD | TANK


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweet boy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww hope someone adopts him soon.


----------

